
Udacity cuts 125 employees as part of global restructuring plan - minimaxir
https://venturebeat.com/2018/11/28/udacity-cuts-125-employees-as-part-of-global-restructuring-plan/
======
znpy
Udacity essentially failed its sole purpose: to become an actual alternative
to regular universities by bringing high quality courses to the masses.

It's been more than seven years, and I still can't earn a bachelor's degree
via Udacity.

No wonder it needs "restructuring".

~~~
anoncoward111
This is a curious fixation, I would say. In the US, a bachelor's degree is
something that is regulated to have some type of meaning. It needs to come
from an accredited institution, and if it's in a specific field, it gives you
the right to pursue grad school, apply for certain professional licenses, and
apply for pay raises from state institutions.

I imagine Udacity didn't really wany to go through all the hassle and
bureaucracy and lobbying that's required to become a dinosaur-style college.
So, it's hoping that its classes can provide reliable proof of knowledge and
skill for employers to hire specific employees.

If it can't do that, then it's basically a hobby site, at which point RIP
because people won't really spend enough on these types of courses to support
such expenditures

